# Win7 - ActiveX Steuerelemente, services.msc und Wartungscenter starten nicht mehr



## Schumiel (29. März 2011)

Hallo,

vor zwei Tagen habe ich leider ein oder mehrere Tojaner/Malware auf meinem Netbook gehabt.

Warum? Weil ich für eine Software ein NoCd-Patch geladen habe, weil mein Netbook kein CD-ROM-Laufwerk hat.

Ich weiß nur noch, das ein Trojaner "Fakealert" hieß. Ich löschte sie beim Fund von AntiVir und einem Malwareprogramm sofort, ohne mir den Namen zu merken. In den archiven ist er leider auch nicht mehr drin.

Nun habe ich aber mit den Folgen zu kämpfen.

1) In erster Linie bekomme ich unten rechts in der Taskleiste ein Fahne mit roten Kreis und weißem X. "Der Windows-Sicherheitscenterdienst kann nicht gestartet werde." Aktiviere ich ihn bei service.msc oder Systemsteuerung, Verwaltung, Dienste, dann funktioniert das auch, aber nach ca. einer Minute schaltet er wieder automatisch ab und stellt sich auf Deaktiv.
2) Eingabe von services.msc führt zu keiner Ausführung. Ich komme nur in die Dienste, wenn ich Systemsteuerung, Verwaltung und auf Dienste klicke.
3) Hängt mit 2) zusammen. Wenn ich auf "Dienste" klicke, dann erhalte ich eine Fehlermeldung von "ActiveX Steuerelemente". Beim Reiter "Erweitert" bleibt alles leer und nur bei "Standard" sehe ich das üblich.
4) Es hat wohl auch mein Bootsystem erwicht. Ich kann mein Rechner nur noch starten, wenn ich vorher ins BIOS gehe und dort "Load default settings" auswähle und dies dann abspeicher und verlasse.

Ich bitte um Hilfe, was ich noch machen kann.


----------



## Navy (29. März 2011)

Platte komplett leer machen und das System neu aufsetzen. Bei allem anderen kannst Du keine Gewissheit haben, dass nicht doch noch irgendwo ein Schädling sitzt.


----------

